# Advice re HSG self referral



## jen26267 (May 19, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm looking for some advice from some of the ladies who are a bit further along this journey than me.

A bit of background. I'm 28, DH 35, we already have a 3 year old who was a very pleasant surprise. I had my implant removed June '12, had an early miscarriage in oct '12 and nothing since. I have been to my GP had 21 day progesterone, FSH, LH, TSH, Ferrin, B12, Folate, FBC, U&E, fasting glucose, prolactin bloods done - all ok. Husband getting semen analysis done.

My GP says she can't refer us until we have been trying for 18 months. I'm not sure if there would be any point in an nhs referral for us as we already have a child and would not be offered IVF if thats what we require. The only thing I think we could gain would be internal investigations for me. I would guess by the time we waited for a referral, waiting lists, consultation, more waiting lists, this will probably be more than 1yr down the line (we would be referred to monklands).

My question is can I self refer to Glasgow nuffield (or get my GP to refer) to have an HSG test done and not have to pay for consultation? If I did this and all was ok then I'd feel happier about trying for longer, and obviously if there is a problem I'd rather know sooner than later.

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks
Jen


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi there didn't want to read and run. I self referred to the Nuffield early in my journey but think you will have to pay for consultation it's just a private treatment as soon as you go through the door. They may want to do blood tests too but call and asks anyway. P.s just a word of advice, take two nurofen before you have HSG as it can be very painful even though it only lasts seconds I have a high pain threshold and was shocked that they didn't tell me how sore it would be. So e people don't get the pain but better to be ready Good luck anyway x


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

I self referred to Glasgow Nuffield for a private consultation for a 2nd opinion on something whilst I was under Monklands Hospital. I seem Dr Conway for max 10mins & it cost £120. Well worth it though to put my mind at rest! I'm not sure of costs for bloods but think HSG is around £400. Price list is on the web I'm sure.

I agree with little whisper HSG is quick but painful   Defo recommend pain killers beforehand.

Good luck!


----------



## jen26267 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.

I have phoned the Nuffield and was told I could either have a consultation with a consultant first or my GP could refer me straight and bypass a consultant appointment. Off I go to see my GP....

Thanks


----------

